# Our little monsters watch the snowstorm



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Elvis and Georgia wouldn't stop screaming this morning so we put them on the windowsill and now they are totally mesmerized by the falling snow!!!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww, they look so cute and I don't blame them, I've never seen snow before so I'd do the same thing


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

blueybluesky said:


> aww, they look so cute and I don't blame them, I've never seen snow before so I'd do the same thing


You can have mine!! I'm so done with snow this year... and cold... you can have my frigid -40* wind chills to go along with the snow... I'm so sick of winter...lol


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

blueybluesky said:


> aww, they look so cute and I don't blame them, I've never seen snow before so I'd do the same thing


You can have all our snow! Please take it! We are so sick of it!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

caterpillar said:


> You can have all our snow! Please take it! We are so sick of it!


Sorry, I beat you too it... you have to wait till she hauls all of mine away first!!


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Sorry, I beat you too it... you have to wait till she hauls all of mine away first!!


HAHAHA okay FINE, I'll wait in line with my giant truck full of snow


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ugh. We need it. So dry over here in California.

I wish it was that simple to make mine pipe down and keep busy!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko loves the windowsill too!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

How sweet! Joey doesn't seem to like the outside much, but I would love it if he did. Shadows and movements seem to startle him. Maybe if he was where he could actually see what is going on.

Precious pic!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


> aww, they look so cute and I don't blame them, I've never seen snow before so I'd do the same thing


I have never seen snow in my life either!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't often see snow either since leaving Detroit six years ago and I'm grateful for that. What we're getting now is just a light dusting I laugh at the car pile ups in the south. That wouldn't happen back home.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Well that works out nicely, ParrotletsRock I'll take your snow and Haimovfids can have caterpillar's  I'll trade it all for our summer weather


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

That works for me... It's all ready for pick up... all neatly shoveled in piles beside our driveway and sidewalks!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

They look so beautiful with all that snow in the background


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

eduardo said:


> They look so beautiful with all that snow in the background


Thank you! They better get used to it because we are getting another 8 inches of snow dumped on us tonight/tomorrow... this winter apparently will never end!!!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

caterpillar said:


> this winter apparently will never end!!!!


It's never ending summer over here. I'm in shorts and a tank top in February


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Its a beautiful pic!Your birds are so cute! Here in Brazil,we are going through the hottest summer ever-36 Celsius every day,its just like the Sahara!!!I just wonder what winter will be like.Our umidifier has been on 24/7 next to the birds cage.Were cooking here !!Hahahaha x x


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Snow in Boston today.

My parrotlet, Peete, enjoys the window. His view changed.


----------



## Ozala (Jan 1, 2014)

^ Omgosh that's precious!! I love it. The original picture is cute to boot.

And yes, California SO needs some precipitation. How am I supposed to go snowboarding if there's no snow on our mountains?  Not to mention this record-breaking drought.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Aww So cute!! Cockatiels do like to look out of the window. Mine also calms down when he looks out of the window, although we have no snow here!


----------

